# Making a comic and I want to include everyone (NSFW Comic, not posted here)



## TheRapeOfVirtue (Aug 13, 2011)

Edited/postponed because my new nifty scanner isn't compatible with my laptop. D:<


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2011)

No offense intended, but how do you plan to publish a comic on the internet when it seems the only way you can digitize your drawings is to take a photo of your hand holding the paper up to the light?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 14, 2011)

You want to bring the community together by putting them in a porn comic? Those are the kinds of people I don't want to be getting any closer to.


----------



## TheRapeOfVirtue (Aug 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> No offense intended, but how do you plan to publish a comic on the internet when it seems the only way you can digitize your drawings is to take a photo of your hand holding the paper up to the light?


Man, I know. I just got a scanner yesterday and I'm setting it up today. Should work out fine.
I'd have it all up on my tablet but the darn thing crapped out on me. ><;;;


----------



## TheRapeOfVirtue (Aug 14, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You want to bring the community together by putting them in a porn comic? Those are the kinds of people I don't want to be getting any closer to.


Haha, mostly, yeah. I really just have the labels up as a "who knows where this is gonna end up" sort of thing. Adult situations will be in a less hustler and more showtime setting. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 14, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You want to bring the community together by putting them in a porn comic? Those are the kinds of people I don't want to be getting any closer to.



Lets be honest with our selves, there are plenty of people in this community (perhaps not the FAF but the furry fandom in general) that would want to get in on this.  OP you might find a few people interested here but I think you might have better luck on furry forums that have more of a focus on adult material if that is going to be the focus of your comic.  The SoFurry forums might be a good place to start.  

A few other things to keep in mind:  
- You can buy scanners for stupid cheep at wal-mart and it says on the box what Operating systems they are compatible with. 
- The edit button, it is your friend double posts are frowned upon around these parts. 
- You can put more then one quote per post.  It's as fun as easy as copy and paste!


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 14, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You want to bring the community together by putting them in a porn comic? Those are the kinds of people I don't want to be getting any closer to.



Don't knock it, having had sex with half of this community has only brought us closer.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope you're planning on figuring out which users are minors before you throw them into your sexscapades. Also, maybe I'm just skeptical but I don't think FAF suits the kind of people you're shooting for. I'd recommend you to sofurry. You have no idea how much pr0nz they have going there uncensored...


----------



## Lunar (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd be okay with you using my character if you want, hopefully she gets lucky with a woman in blue?  (Referring to police officers.)


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 23, 2011)

Technology frightens us all. Well, excluding me, I'm total tech geek overload.


----------

